# La Chatarrer�a



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

*La Chatarrería*

The new thread on Crime in Puerta Vallarta was immediately hijacked and is now a thread on the White Sox (a US baseball team, in case there is anyone out there who knows even less about baseball than me, which I doubt).

This event, the hijacking, not the baseball, prompts me to pose a topic for discussion. 

Does the Mexico section need a subsection where members can discuss topics unrelated to Mexico? Lots of other country sections have them. See for example La Tasca in Spain or the Sand Pit in Dubai. It would be a place "for socialising, networking and off topic discussions for all members either living in or moving to" Mexico. There are a couple of threads currently active that would logically belong in such a subsection.

Let me know what you think of this suggestion. If others think it would be useful and used, I will ask the Administrator to create it. If so, I suggest it be called "La Chatarrería", the Junk Yard, but I am open to other suggestions.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> The new thread on Crime in Puerta Vallarta was immediately hijacked and is now a thread on the White Sox (a US baseball team, in case there is anyone out there who knows even less about baseball than me, which I doubt).
> 
> This event, the hijacking, not the baseball, prompts me to pose a topic for discussion.
> 
> ...


I like it. A little thread drift keeps topics conversational, but there's drift, and then there's breaking off a piece of the continent to make an island.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It "might" make the forum a little more personable for people that live here and might add to those moving. 

Possibly those other areas have no other outlet ... and Mexico has many message board options to cover whatever area or temperament you choose


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Let me know what you think of this suggestion. If others think it would be useful and used, I will ask the Administrator to create it. If so, I suggest it be called "La Chatarréria", the Junk Yard, but I am open to other suggestions.


Great idea.
What about the Spanish term for water cooler?


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

i like the idea a lot, and i like "La Chatarréria", the Junk Yard, even more.
a great play on words.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes, please.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

edgeee said:


> i like the idea a lot, and i like "La Chatarréria", the Junk Yard, even more.
> a great play on words.


Speaking of a play on words, "chatear" is now in common use in Mexico to refer to online conversations.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

edgeee said:


> i like the idea a lot, and i like "La Chatarréria", the Junk Yard, even more.
> a great play on words.


I have to confess that when I suggested the name I hadn't even noticed the pun with the English word "chat".


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

"La Tertulia" might be more traditional.

"tertulia s.f.
1. social gathering n. 2. circle n. (cultural discussion group) 3. party n."


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

On the bird forum that I follow there is "General Discussion" for posters to discuss any topic they choose. There is also "All Pets" and that is popular too. It keeps the bird topics more related to birds which is limiting, but necessary although at times hijacking still occurs. I believe when people get to know each other on a forum and appreciate the opinions and ideas expressed it's natural to want their feedback on other topics not directly related to the forums directive. I personally stick to the topics related strictly to birds or in this case to Mexico, but have no objection to the choice made by others.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I just noticed that I got the accent wrong. It should be "La Chatarrería".


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

A large majority of my hobby forums I frequent have Off Topic sections. Unfortunately, just because there is a separate forum for Off Topic conversation, does not mean that the On Topic conversation will stay on course.

With the group that we have here I think that the On Topic will still stray to Off Topic quite regularly just as it does now. The only benefit I see to having an Off Topic area is to discuss anything other than Mexico....and if you want that then go find another message board.

my 2 cents


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it's a good idea. Friendships have been formed here, so why not? My vote is for "La Chatarrería".


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

conorkilleen said:


> A large majority of my hobby forums I frequent have Off Topic sections. Unfortunately, just because there is a separate forum for Off Topic conversation, does not mean that the On Topic conversation will stay on course.
> 
> With the group that we have here I think that the On Topic will still stray to Off Topic quite regularly just as it does now. The only benefit I see to having an Off Topic area is to discuss anything other than Mexico....and if you want that then go find another message board.
> 
> my 2 cents


I think I know what you're saying.................

we have La Tasca in Spain - & we have quite a few posters who like to chat about things non-Spain related, and quite a few who contribute to 'thread drift' on a regular basis 

sometimes the 'drifts' are important, sometimes just plain interesting - & from a mod's point of view it's useful to have somewhere to put them 

some of our regular Spain posters strongly resisted the idea of a 'chat' area ........ and now find themselves irresistably drawn to it..................... (or sometimes 'sent there' when they yet again turn the thread round to politics.......you know who you are if you're reading this )


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Why dont you have a look at "la tasca" - you'll maybe get the idea???

La Tasca - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

Jo xxx


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

So all Mexico based threads with more than normal "drift" will be sent to Off Topic? What if there was good information in the thread before it got hijacked?

For the record, I am not against the idea. I am for it. But there are quite a few hijackers here in the Mex Expat forum. I have been guilty on a few occasions of joining in the hijacking, but seems there are a few here that that is all they do.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

conorkilleen said:


> So all Mexico based threads with more than normal "drift" will be sent to Off Topic? What is there was good information in the thread before it got hijacked?
> 
> For the record, I am not against the idea. I am for it. But there are quite a few hijackers here in the Mex Expat forum. I have been guilty on a few occasions of joining in the hijacking, but seems there are a few here that that is all they do.



We (the mods) often split them if they stray too far. We leave the main topic in the topic area and the drift get put into "La tasca" where it continues forever, and ever, and ever...... LOL

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

conorkilleen said:


> So all Mexico based threads with more than normal "drift" will be sent to Off Topic? What is there was good information in the thread before it got hijacked?
> 
> For the record, I am not against the idea. I am for it. But there are quite a few hijackers here in the Mex Expat forum. I have been guilty on a few occasions of joining in the hijacking, but seems there are a few here that that is all they do.


no, it doesn't work like that

the on topic stuff stays put - we just split the off topic stuff away & create a new thread in La Tasca - sometimes it just dies off there, & sometimes a good discussion ensues


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

sounds fine to me....Just means more work for the Mods!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

conorkilleen said:


> sounds fine to me....Just means more work for the Mods!



yeah, there is that lol!! 

jo xxx


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*My Two Cents*



jojo said:


> yeah, there is that lol!!
> 
> jo xxx


Let's try it. If it works, great, if it doesn't it will die a natural death. 

Q: If there is good info or such in this catch all, how will we find it?


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the idea, and I don't see a downside. I agree that the mods' work will increase proportionately, but they seem to be OK with it. I'm certainly not clear on all the details, maybe none of them. Will it exist in a format that will not bump current issues farther down the list of topics each time something is sent here? 

La Chatarrería seems the perfect title, even though verbalizing the double R is still quite problematic for me. Maybe this will allow me a bit more practice. I'll pronounce it each time I see it.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

I for one really don't care since I NEVER get off subject. 

But for the rest of you I think it's a great idea. It will give you a place to converse without the fear of being deleted or moved just because you're off subject. I know it'll never happen to me but for the rest of you. GREAST IDEA


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

FHBOY said:


> Let's try it. If it works, great, if it doesn't it will die a natural death.
> 
> Q: If there is good info or such in this catch all, how will we find it?


there will be individual threads - have a look at La Tasca in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ken Wood said:


> I like the idea, and I don't see a downside. I agree that the mods' work will increase proportionately, but they seem to be OK with it. I'm certainly not clear on all the details, maybe none of them. Will it exist in a format that will not bump current issues farther down the list of topics each time something is sent here?
> 
> La Chatarrería seems the perfect title, even though verbalizing the double R is still quite problematic for me. Maybe this will allow me a bit more practice. I'll pronounce it each time I see it.


have a look at this La Tasca - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad


since we introduced it in Spain, life is actually much easier for us mods


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> have a look at this La Tasca - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad
> 
> since we introduced it in Spain, life is actually much easier for us mods




Yes, after looking at the Sand Pit, and La Tasca, it seems like a marvelous idea, and, if I'm interpreting correctly, it will not affect the "hot list" at all.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> Let's try it. If it works, great, if it doesn't it will die a natural death.
> 
> Q: If there is good info or such in this catch all, how will we find it?


Guess curiosity will force us to look!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Ken Wood said:


> Yes, after looking at the Sand Pit, and La Tasca, it seems like a marvelous idea, and, if I'm interpreting correctly, it will not affect the "hot list" at all.


It does affect the hot list somewhat. The way it is now, when you go to the Mexico forum, you see in bold all the threads that have new contributions that you haven't opened.

That will still be true after we create the subforum. However, updated threads within the subforum will not show up on the main forum list. You will have to open the subforum. 

Now you can see all the updated threads in one window. After, it will require opening two windows to see all the updated threads.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> So all Mexico based threads with more than normal "drift" will be sent to Off Topic? What if there was good information in the thread before it got hijacked?
> 
> For the record, I am not against the idea. I am for it. But there are quite a few hijackers here in the Mex Expat forum. I have been guilty on a few occasions of joining in the hijacking, but seems there are a few here that that is all they do.


If a thread drifts off the original topic, but is still Mexico related, I might split it but leave both pieces in the main Mexico Forum. If it drifts off into a discussion that is not Mexico related then the non-Mexico part might end up in La Chatarreria.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I didn't see any difference in the La Tasca ... but saw the subforum from the main Spain forum

Spain Expat Forum for Expats Living in Spain - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

I assume there will just be two forums to check


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Can we post about narco violence stuff there and not have the old people get mad that we are talking about it again?? LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Can we post about narco violence stuff there and not have the old people get mad that we are talking about it again?? LOL


In your mind, how old do you have to be to be an "old person", Conor?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> Can we post about narco violence stuff there and not have the old people get mad that we are talking about it again?? LOL


Why in the world would you call me "old people"? Just because I was around when dirt was invented and I knew Noah by his first name?

IMHO you can post anything about narco violence so long as it's something new. Otherwise beware "the goblins will get you if you don't watch out"!!!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

pappabee said:


> Why in the world would you call me "old people"? Just because I was around when dirt was invented and I knew Noah by his first name?
> 
> IMHO you can post anything about narco violence so long as it's something new. Otherwise beware "the goblins will get you if you don't watch out"!!!


"Thread drift"- Did you read the new news about the DF airport shootings? I want to post a new thread but I want to read the same thing from a few different sources first.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> In your mind, how old do you have to be to be an "old person", Conor?


Why is everyone assuming I meant "them" when I said old people? jajaja. Just a good ribbing is all. Frankie says relax.

and to answer your question....You would only fit into the OLD category if you thought that you belong there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> and to answer your question....You would only fit into the OLD category if you thought that you belong there.


Good answer  !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

seems from reading all these posts you need a chatarreria lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

jojo said:


> seems from reading all these posts you need a chatarreria lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes. The vote was unanimous in favor of an Off Topic Forum for Mexico...so I changed the subject, Isla followed in good form, Pappabee chimed in as usual with a good hearted post in response to my daily ribbing of the old people here, and we all lived happily ever after.

pappa and Isla...isn't it past your bed time?


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

i enjoy exploring a good junk yard, they're interesting.
but i'll always be too young for the scrap heap.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> pappa and Isla...isn't it past your bed time?


Moi? I'm the proverbial night owl and never go to bed till long after midnight.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> It does affect the hot list somewhat. The way it is now, when you go to the Mexico forum, you see in bold all the threads that have new contributions that you haven't opened.
> 
> That will still be true after we create the subforum. However, updated threads within the subforum will not show up on the main forum list. You will have to open the subforum.
> 
> Now you can see all the updated threads in one window. After, it will require opening two windows to see all the updated threads.


That is such a minor disruption that I'll not give you any credit at all for being disruptive. If anyone wants Mexico related thread updates, it's status quo. If anyone wants to wander around La Chatarrería, they can easily do so.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I got here from clicking on a main forum topic that gave no indication it was a sub-forum. Very confusing and maybe I'm old and easily confused. I like subforums but this is funky.

And why not include it in the main forum like the one from Spain


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> I got here from clicking on a main forum topic that gave no indication it was a sub-forum. Very confusing and maybe I'm old and easily confused. I like subforums but this is funky.
> 
> And why not include it in the main forum like the one from Spain


You aren't confused. This is a main forum topic discussing the idea of a subforum, not the subforum. Actually, we are just waiting for the Administrator to set up the subforum. That is beyond my powers as a Moderator. It should be here in a few days. It will be like the one from Spain.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> I got here from clicking on a main forum topic that gave no indication it was a sub-forum. Very confusing and maybe I'm old and easily confused. I like subforums but this is funky.
> 
> And why not include it in the main forum like the one from Spain


You aren't confused. This is a main forum topic discussing the idea of a subforum, not the subforum. Actually, we are just waiting for the Administrator to set up the subforum. That is beyond my powers as a Moderator. It should be here in a few days. It will be like the one from Spain.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

My only concern is that there are a lot of us, including myself, that are not fluent in Spanish. My Spanish is lacking a lot and I will take lessons.
I tried the translation of "La Chatarrería" on my little application on my Mac and it didn't find it; I had to look on the web to see that yes it means Scrap Yard.

Maybe it could be entitled "La Chatarrería - Scrap Yard"

Just my thought.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not like the idea of a sub board. I think that it really is a job for moderators to move hijacked posts. About 2 years ago there was a very effective moderator who did that. He quit, possibly because of receiving too many complaints. 

Mexconnect has several sub boards and is a pain in the butt to read


----------

